# where are the menhaden?



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

As in the title....where they at guys? Need to fill my bait supplies for winter


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

They should start showing up in the bayous soon if they haven't already. Texar and Chico usually hold decent schools.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They were plentiful in mobile bay. I caught plenty of them while I was throwing my net for mullet this past weekend.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

very few in Texar at this time 9/12/15


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Texar has been kind of strange this year. Lots of little menhaden early on, very few big ones as of today. At daybreak I will see small pods of big ones swimming in my underwater dock light, but no big schools.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Tons of them at the mouth of escambia


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Stacked up east of the Garcon Point Bridge.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

all over the place in mulat bayou. Threw my 5ft bait net one time and caught about 250.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.... I desperately need to bag some up.... I will check escambia or mulet since I live in Milton. ... maybe I can catch them in evening so I dont have to burn a morning just catching bait


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

And yes Texar was a ghost town for them two weeks ago. ...


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

south of I-10 bridge on Blackwater River .....several million.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

Well tried mouth of escambia yesterday afternoon. .....didnt see any schools at the top... netted a few small mullet to bag up.....ran to mulet..... found some schools of small menhaden. .... but ran out of light to get alot...... dock lights on way back to the ramp produced some short hybrids and reds...fun atleast. .... funny fishing docklights from a 23' offshore hull though....got funny looks from the passing jon boat lol....but hey...I had plenty of room to fish out of LOL
guess im going to try east of garson next.... im determined to not have to buy bait for the chum churn!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Still none to be found in Texar!........getting worried:thumbdown:


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Saw many at Simpson river pier last week must have been thousand or more, I was there for about 3 hrs. and never saw a break in the school.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone finding them in texar yet? Anyone where else besides Simpson? 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

lighttackle2fun said:


> Anyone finding them in texar yet? Anyone where else besides Simpson?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


NO NOT IN TEXAR, as of yesterday, are they in chico or hoffmans yet?


----------



## Reefraider (Sep 27, 2015)

I was out today looking in Chico myself..none to be had


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I caught all I could handle on Saturday at the mouth of Mulat Bayou. Then took them on a boat ride to Three Mile.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Chico is holding them. I have fished 5 times in the last week, there every time. Gotta go way in, takes you a good hour round trip. I launched at the pensacola shipyard...puts you right on them! I had been running in and back out but it's time consuming

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Upper escambia they're thick but on the smaller side. I haven't seen any bigger ones yet


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Prolly around the Buyou mouths in the bay. Seen larger ones on 3 mile the other day. Gulf breeze side.


----------



## Thaboz (Oct 12, 2015)

I have never seen the menhaden as thick as they are at the mouth of perdido river. Schools on top of schools!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Prolly around the Buyou mouths in the bay. Seen larger ones on 3 mile the other day. Gulf breeze side.


well there ya go!:thumbsup:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like the Texar menhaden will be a no show this year???


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

a said:


> looks like the Texar menhaden will be a no show this year???


It would appear that way. The only time I've been able to catch them in Texar is under the bridge lights before the sun comes up and I had to work for them.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Bayou Chico, West Arm. They've been here for the last 3 months. Still here today. EVERYDAY. Come get all you want, even take more than you want.
Your friends, neighbors, hell bring some to your mom:thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The two times I went out to Sykes last week they were absolutely thick.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Bait is everywhere


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Still none at Bayou Texar at R/R Tressle?


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

*menhaden*

You can almost walk on the schools in Mulat bayou-especially by 14th street bridge and railway trestle.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

so any recent reports?....so much for kingfishing the bay:thumbdown:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I went 3 weeks ago and bump trolled at three mile. Didn't get a sniff.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I went around that same time. But for 4 days almost straight....very first day had two sky but missed them.....nothing the next three trips. Anyone catching?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Hofman bayou 10/31


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Caught 6 kings Saturday all between 20-25# , caddyakker caught 4 same size, and got a #39 this morning . They were just late . Also had big jacks and a ton of big bull reds


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lim-it-out said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ztkiqfvzd0


Run that dawg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel guys can get a dozen! Run that Dawg!


----------

